

Show HN: Personalized content & behavioral targeting boost sales/conversions - metadata
http://www.conversionly.com

======
tylerwl
This looks like it could be quite useful. I do think the site would benefit
from the addition of case studies. If you don't want to publicly share any on
a blog, you could set up an email opt-in to receive them.

------
metadata
I would appreciate feedback for my new startup.

